# Duplicate - needs to be deleted



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

There were a few guys that were asking for a mini-meet early in 2021, and there were a few that couldn't make it to the early November 2020 mini-meet. 2020 NCSQ Meet 6-7 November 2020 link

The park is 5 minutes from I-81, for reference here is the address 5100 Alexander Rd, Dublin, VA 24084. I imagine in January the park should be fairly empty, and there are shelters with power available. There are 2 or 3 hotels right across the highway as well along with a bunch of restaurants.


View attachment 264919


*Friday Night Info:*

Friday afternoon / evening (mid afternoon'ish) - for whoever wants to - likely meet over at the park just to demo / hang out - eat somewhere......

*Saturday Info:*

Likely 0930-1000 - depending on weather (who knows....) - demo and hang out - likely do lunch on your own - several fast food places close by - we can bring Fun Dip and things like that to munch on - then Fatz or something similar that evening.

*Stuff to bring:*

Yourself
 A friend / spouse / kids (of course you are responsible for policing said kids)
 Your vehicle with or without anything setup/tuned
 Favorite music on discs, thumb drive, or other device
 Camera
 Lawn chair if you want to use one
 Openness to learn, ask questions, take constructive criticism and humbly give advice/criticism
 A coat....will likely be cool / cold.


----------

